

Exceptional to join the Rackspace Family - bretpiatt
http://blog.exceptional.io/news/exceptional-to-join-the-rackspace-family/

======
purephase
Congrats! Minor nitpick (to all copywriters out there), when writing
acquisition blog posts that will likely make their way on to HN, put a little
snippet of who/what you are at the top of your post.

------
robotmay
I'm assuming Redis to Go is currently hosted on EC2; will that be relocated to
the Rackspace Cloud? If so will that affect latency for users on Heroku, for
example?

~~~
bretpiatt
Racker here from the team that worked on this. We are going to continue
running Redis To Go for AWS customers and we understand how important low
latency is to Redis users. The same goes for ObjectRocket (the MongoDB service
we acquired last month) on availability to US-East and US-West on AWS.

------
wheaties
It was only a matter of time before you guys were acquired. Truly love Redis
to Go.

~~~
jonpaul
A bit off-topic, but I'm curious as to why you chose to use Redis to Go over
firing up a VM yourself and hosting Redis?

------
brianr
Congrats to the team at Exceptional!

If any Airbrake/Exceptional users are looking for an alternative, check out
Rollbar (<https://rollbar.com>). Here's a write-up we did on how we're
different from Airbrake: <https://rollbar.com/vs/airbrake/>

~~~
wbond
We've been using Rollbar for a number of apps over the past few months and
have really been liking how it fit into our infrastructure. Brian has been
great about responding to bugs and suggestions. Keep up the great work!

------
antirez
Congrats! Happy to see this happening.

------
foobar2k
Congrats to the Exceptional team!

For anyone looking to switch from Airbrake/Exceptional to a more
modern/reliable error tracking product, check out our product Bugsnag
(<https://bugsnag.com>).

------
gbog
Congrats.

A nitpick: "Exceptional could not be more excited to announce that we are
joining Rackspace!" seem weird to me. Maybe add "We, at" in front of the
sentence? Exceptional is a legal entity, and can hardly be excited, I guess.

~~~
blahpro
Nitpick++: Exceptional Cloud Services, Inc. is the legal entity. I’d say that
"Exceptional" is a reasonable way to refer to the team.

------
destraynor
Congrats to the whole team! Great guys.

------
gamedna
This is great news! Congrats!

------
erik757
Congrats, very exciting!

------
ferrantim
Welcome to the family!

------
benofsky
Congrats guys!

